# Hanns-G 19" monitor deal



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

I bought this monitor and for the money, it's fine. As far as the rebate goes, the only barcodes I have are on the outside of the packaging. There are two of them. Shall I send in both to be safe? Or is it the top or bottom one. I know several ppl here bought this monitor so I'm asking to make sure since I know how particular they can be on these rebates.

thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I sent them both in, they're specifically asking for the UPC symbol, but both can't hurt. 

Great deal for a 19" LCD, no?


----------



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I sent them both in, they're specifically asking for the UPC symbol, but both can't hurt.
> 
> Great deal for a 19" LCD, no?


Yes, for the money, it simply CAN'T be beat. The deal maker for me was the 3 yr parts and labor warranty! The dot pitch is high and the response time is too, but for the money, I'ts a great deal!


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

You better print the rebate forms off the site and mail them in as instructed to be sure you recive all your rebates.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, I've noticed with rebates that if you don't mail them in, you don't get the rebate check. 

I like mine so much that I'm having a friend order me another one. Might as well restock all the machines with nice LCD panels at that price!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

If you read the rebates, there is a question about whether or not the serial number is required. The other bar code on the outside is the serial number code, so send them both.

Decent monitor, I'm giving mine away and going back to my 21" CRT though. The LCD doesn't have a decent viewing angle without the colors messing up, and where I have the monitor your looking up to it so the top appears darker than the bottom. I really like the fact that the bezel is all black, but it's very difficult to find the right button on it in the dark.

Oh well. My dad needed a new monitor anyway, and his birthday just passed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A no brainer for me, I just sent in both numbers.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

A question to anyone who owns this monitor. Could you measure how high it is from the bottom of the stand to the top of the monitor in inches, and thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's 17" tall.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Mines 17 1/2" John, is yours a HN199D?


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info. people. This link states it is 17.6 inches which will just fit my desk by .5 inch,lol. http://techbargains.pricegrabber.com/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=19432360/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I stood it up straight at a 90 degree angle from the desk, and it measures exactly 17". Mine is a Model HU196D. The second one that just arrived (I had a friend order it for me to get the rebate) is also the same model, and exactly the same size.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

All the stuff I see written about the monitor say it's a HU196D, I don't find a single hit in Google for the Hanns HU199D. I wonder why they say 17.6", my Stanley tape can't be that inaccurate!


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe, with the screen tilted upward to the max it would be 17.6 inches but who knows. If it is 17 inches at a 90 degree that is all the better for me as it will be installed direct under the monitor I am using now. Thank's again! ps John, I think the person was asking about an HN199D not an HU199D monitor, hence no hits.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

HN199D

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-detailsInactive.asp?Sku=H94-1900


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

I was thinking that was what you had written Tapeuup. Good job on your measuring,thank's !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting, I didn't realize that there were two models floating around. Of course, I didn't buy my two from Tiger.  I suspect that from looking at the picture of that model, it would be a bit taller than the HU196D, the lower panel area appears a bit larger. I took another look, and 17" is as high as you can make mine be, no matter what the angle.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

John, are you using plug and play Windows drivers or does Hanns-G have their own driver for this monitor?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hanns supplied a driver, but I didn't load it. I have both of them on my Vista machine right now, and PnP set them up just fine, one VGA and one DVI. FWIW, I also checked both of them for bad pixels using a black, white, reg, green, and blue full screen display. As far as I can see, both of them are perfect! My Princton Graphics that I spent more than both of these has a few bad pixels, so they turned out to be a really good deal!


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine came today and it is a good looking monitor and a deal on the price.Funny thing is that the c/d that came with it has no driver and only loads Adobe 7.0 to read the PDF files user manual on the c/d. It states that the monitor does not have or need a driver as Windows PnP takes care of that with it's own drivers. All said, it seems to be a great deal for a 19 inch LCD. I also may buy a second one at this price,lol.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I confess, I never even put the CD into a machine, since I've never used the display drivers on any of my machines. I just "assumed" that it had the INF file on it for the monitor.

... I stuck one in the drive, and you're right, just the user's manual in a bunch of different languages! 

The answer is... No driver is supplied!


----------

